# Help to open/crack club combo lock box?



## Lisa4321 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am sure this is in the wrong place and for that, I am sorry. I am in need of your help because I have royally screwed up something and have no one else to ask for help. I have driven to two locksmiths locally and they are closed today. It gets better, I am deaf so I do not know who to call because I can't make calls. 

What I did...I went to change the code on a 4 digit club combination lock box to another 4 digit number. This lockbox is the roll across kind, not the push button kind. I have changed 36 other lockbox codes this week alone with no problem. Of course, last box-problem. 

Can anyone help me? I opened the box up, turned it around, moved the little lever to the right, turned it around, entered the new 4 digit code, turned it around again, moved little lever back to left/up and turned it balck around and did a "test" run of the new code, twice. It worked both times. I then put the box face back on the unit. Well now neither the "new" or the "old" code works. The box will not open. At all. 

Long short of it, it was a terrible day and, I thought to escape it by working, which was not obviously a good idea either. My boss is going to kill me when she returns to town on Monday I'm sure she will tell me that I jammed the box. I know that it worked-twice-and then it didn't once reattached, but it was still my job and I screwed it up. 

So is there a trick to try? Anything? If not, I can buy a replacement, but I want to be sure, which is why I am writing you here, even if we have to remove the door handle to get it off... a door it is now useless and hanging on...a door knob withe this lock holding a key that we cannot access inside. If the lockbox can never be opened I will replace it if it can be opened if you have any tricks or tips outside removing the door handle and or cutting it off and of cours,e having a new key made please let me know. 

I know this isn't about computers. Again, I just thought maybe someone out there might have some idea. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We're not going to help you to change this, since there is no way we can know what the real intent is here.

Closed.


----------

